# Tablet in einer Box/ Kiste automatisch einschalten beim Öffnen der Kiste



## MedTeccy (16. September 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

 

leider stecke ich bei einem Projekt fest und würde mich über Hilfe freuen!

 

Bei dem Projekt soll ein Tablet im Deckel einer Box/ Kiste integriert werden. Auf dem Tablet befindet sich die Bedienungsanleitung des Projekts. Wie lässt es sich umsetzen, dass das Tablet sich automatisch öffnet/ einschaltet, wenn die Box geöffnet wird? Am besten wäre es, wenn es eine fertige Lösung dafür gäbe.

 

Vielen Dank im Voraus!

 

Medmeccy


----------



## spectrumizer (16. September 2019)

Spontan fällt mir ein Lichtsensor ein, der einen Stromkreis schließt, der wiederum das Tablet einschaltet. Wobei man das Tablet dann so konfigurieren können müsste, dass es sich einschaltet, sobald es Strom hat. Keine Ahnung ob sowas geht. Die Frage ist auch, was für ein Betriebssystem auf dem Tablet drauf ist.


----------

